# From hypo to hyper...confused...have good news too



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

First good news...my whole body scan came back negative for the thyroid cancer spreading and also my thyroglobulin levels seem normal so no more cancer! Yay!

Finally was able to start on Synthroid about 4 weeks after my surgery to remove my thyroid. I was started on 112mcg and felt good for a few days and then started going back into all my hypothyroid symptoms. After 1 1/2 weeks I called the doctor and asked if I could get a blood test done to see if I need to up my dose. They just called in a Rx for 150mcg without checking my blood work. Seemed odd to me but at that point I didn't care...I just wanted to feel better.

I was on the 150mcg for 5 days and then my heart rate started going up to 130-140bpm and I was having problems breathing. I called my doctor and they lowered me to 125mcg once again without blood work. I was feeling good at the dose for a month but noticed I was edgy some days and that my period was almost non existant (nice but not good). The past few days I have been really edgy again and noticed my hair falling out a lot along with being tired all the time again. My heart rate is also high at resting but I am not having palpitations or problems breathing. I had routine bloodwork done last week and picked up the results today and found out that my TSH is low (.12 with a range of .34-5.6, my T4 is high (13.5 with a range of 6.1-12.2) and my T4 Free is high as well (1.83 with a range of .61-1.12). My T3 total is normal. Does this mean I'm now hyper?

I am scared that if they take my dose down it will send me to being hypo again as the next dose is the 112mcg I was on. However I know it isn't healthy to be out of range like I am now either. I have heard people mention being supplemented with cytomel before...what is that and how does it work?

Sorry for such a long post and all the questions. I just really want to feel healthy again. I have been really close on the 125 dose so I'm sad to probably have to change again. I'm just clinging to the knowledge that I will get there one day. Thanks for all the support on here and for letting me vent!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> First good news...my whole body scan came back negative for the thyroid cancer spreading and also my thyroglobulin levels seem normal so no more cancer! Yay!
> 
> Finally was able to start on Synthroid about 4 weeks after my surgery to remove my thyroid. I was started on 112mcg and felt good for a few days and then started going back into all my hypothyroid symptoms. After 1 1/2 weeks I called the doctor and asked if I could get a blood test done to see if I need to up my dose. They just called in a Rx for 150mcg without checking my blood work. Seemed odd to me but at that point I didn't care...I just wanted to feel better.
> 
> ...


Hi there, Stacy. Those labs do reflect hyperthyroid. But, w/o the FREE T3 it is really really hard to say. We need to know if you are converting T4 to T3.

Are you physically active? If not, walking would be a good thing to do. You must get that body working and burn up the thyroxine you are putting in that body.


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Stacy:
I think people here will ask if you had your free T3 tested, and what the level and range were. I believe this is the most important of the T tests because it shows how much usable T3 hormone is actually in your system. I have found that my daughter (Grave's at 17, RAI, now at 20 positive for Hashimoto's and lots of psychiatric problems) seems unable to convert the T4 meds (levothyroxine) to usable T3. That is the reason that some people are either put on natural thyroid meds that include T3 or else supplemented with synthetic T3 meds.

You might want to research this T4 to T3 conversion problem and also ask your doctor's office for the free T3 test result. If it wasn't taken, then ask if it CAN be taken. Also, were you ever tested for Grave's and/or Hashimoto's autoimmune antibodies? If you have those conditions, then these could be factors in your hyper/hypo swings. It is my understanding that even after either TT or RAI, some thyroid tissue remains.


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I'll have to ask my doctor next week when I see him to test my Free T3 as he didn't request that lab.

Debbie-I had papillary carcinoma and have my thryoid removed back in April and had RAI treatment a month later to kill the remaining tissue. Sorry I forgot to add that part. Probably a helpful piece of information to put in there.  Because of that I have not been tested for Hashi or Graves.

Andros-I'm very active now. Before I didn't have the energy and I had so much joint pain I couldn't but now I can go to the gym about 3 times a week and I also workout at home.

I will be going to a new doctor in August as I've had major issues with my current endo. It is nice to know the labs to ask for if I do not see them on there. I will also do some research on the T4/T3 conversion. Thanks again for the replies.


----------

